# Homemade press



## Goodfella (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello everybody.... 


I decided I wanted to make a press instead of buying one. So here is what I ended up with. Its almost done. (I did not make the barrels)


----------



## gaudet (Oct 7, 2009)

Beautiful work Goodfella.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice work goodfella. That will work pretty good for small batches. Looks beautiful!


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 7, 2009)

i am very impressed....and if you said you did the barrels i was going to place an order


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 7, 2009)

We are drinking a toast to your skills right now!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow,

Nice craftsmanship! Looks like Oak?


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep.... Everything solid oak.


----------



## Big Ike (Oct 7, 2009)

Very impressive!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 7, 2009)

Very impressive woodworking skills. Awesome job!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 8, 2009)

Great job there!


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 9, 2009)

Good job there goodfella

I'm making one too so I'll post mine when done also. You do have some good ideas.

What are the dimensions and what are you using for a press plate? It was suggested that I use a white plastic 'cutting board' for the material as it is very strong and food grade too.

Looks great.

rrawhide


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 9, 2009)

I just used a solid peice of oak. I cut it round. I then attached a peice for the threaded bar to push against so it would not be metal on wood. I will post a picture soon because I dont know how to describe it.


----------



## pelican (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice press there Goodfella. you did a good job on that, nice workmanship from the pics.


----------



## icemanpar3 (Aug 10, 2012)

looks awsome! what did you treat the wood with?


----------

